# R10 Mod!!



## jp2765 (Sep 18, 2002)

I currently have a R10 TiVo Receiver. Is there any way I can mod this unit to connect to my home network and bypass P.O.T.S(plain old telephone service)? Either wired or wireless options will work for me. TIA!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Not really. The R10 DVR requires replacement of a motherboard IC before you can use any of the software tools (e.g. "zipper") to enable networking and other features. 

More information in the Tivo Underground Forum here.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Why did you post this again? You already have many answers in your previous day's post at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=314042


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

It can be done, jp... you handy with a soldering iron? Honestly, I have not seen confirmation of a single R10 that has been upgraded to allow it to be hacked. I think most folks just go buy a Series2 non-R10 unit off eBay if they wish to hack it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Rbautch has a Modded R10


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

jp2765 said:


> I currently have a R10 TiVo Receiver. Is there any way I can mod this unit to connect to my home network and bypass P.O.T.S(plain old telephone service)? Either wired or wireless options will work for me. TIA!


You can probably do serial PPP, without modification to the DVR.
That would only eliminate the TiVo call though, the PPV call can only be made over the internal modem direcly to DirecTV's modem pool.


----------



## DarkNite (Dec 26, 2004)

Ok I'm a little confused by all the post. Some say it can be done and others say it can't. What exactly would need to be soldered if anything, and how do you get a prom mod to make the hacks work? How do you do PPP over a serial line? I'd really like to get my R10 working on the network. I hate paying $60.00 for a telephone line just to update the TiVo program guide!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

DarkNite said:


> I hate paying $60.00 for a telephone line just to update the TiVo program guide!


if you dont mind that nag message saying tivo needs to make a daily call, you dont need the phone line hooked up, the tivo will run perfectly fine without the phone line, youll just get a nag message.


----------



## DarkNite (Dec 26, 2004)

Cool, so the TiVo will still have accurate Program Listing info? Does the nag message just go into the message box in Setup and Message section of menu? That's great news! Now about HMO stuff. Can some address my questions about hacking so I can connect it to my other standalone TiVo and home network?

Thanks for the info danny!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

As stated before the guide info comes from the sat not the phoneline. You will get a nag message and will not be able to order PPV via the remote but you can do that on the website.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

In order to hack the R10 you need a PROM mod otherwise no you cannot.


----------



## DarkNite (Dec 26, 2004)

ttodd1 said:


> In order to hack the R10 you need a PROM mod otherwise no you cannot.


Thanks for the prompt replies folks. I see the other message (same as yours) saying you need a PROM mod. My question is not wether or not I need one, my question is how do I get one. Can someone answer that question?

Thanks,

DarkNite


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4327007&&#post4327007


----------



## Traxm (Aug 14, 2001)

Doing the prom mod is quick and easy. It took around an hour from opening the case to having it back in the AV rack.

The hard part is getting your hands on a modded prom.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I stand corrected... guess I never saw any posts where a member here said they successfully modded a R10. All I ever heard was the steps required to do, but no confirmation of an actual attempt with success.


----------

